# what you think about dry shampoo?



## milika (Aug 15, 2011)

im looking for a good dry shampoo to use because i have try 2 different brands and didnt like how my hair look after i used them. one was tresemme and the other was batiste.
  	thanks


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 15, 2011)

just tried the bumble and bumble white hair powder. LOVE!!! It's an arosol, and while the color says white, it was colorless. It said more grit to it than most dry shampoos, and gave my hair a lot of texture and bounce. one application lasted all day.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 15, 2011)

Tresemme's is pretty bad imo. The trick is to spray awayyy from your head and leave it in for about a min. Then shake your hands through it and brush your hair. I used the batiste one and it works pretty well for me. Baby powder works good, too.


----------



## kanne (Aug 16, 2011)

Tresemme is possibly the worst dry shampoo on the market. I love Batiste and Klorane.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 16, 2011)

Baby powder.


----------



## xmotleytoox (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in agreement with Mabelle; really enjoyed those Bumble and bumble powders! They are a little on the pricey side, but it seems like a little goes a long way! Also, I really liked that they have coloured powders as well, maybe in the hopes that it blends easier .. I think they even sell minis!


----------



## Spikesmom (Aug 17, 2011)

I just tried the Oscar Blandi and I'm really impressed.  It works much better than the Batiste and smells amazing.


----------



## Spikesmom (Aug 17, 2011)

I should add that I am using the volumizing one.


----------



## milika (Aug 17, 2011)

i did what u said but didnt work for me  my hair looked dirty after i used it. and i have try baby powder but is too white on my hair lol



Nicala said:


> Tresemme's is pretty bad imo. The trick is to spray awayyy from your head and leave it in for about a min. Then shake your hands through it and brush your hair. I used the batiste one and it works pretty well for me. Baby powder works good, too.


----------



## milika (Aug 17, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> just tried the bumble and bumble white hair powder. LOVE!!! It's an arosol, and while the color says white, it was colorless. It said more grit to it than most dry shampoos, and gave my hair a lot of texture and bounce. one application lasted all day.



 	maybe i should try this brand


----------



## milika (Aug 17, 2011)

xmotleytoox said:


> I'm in agreement with Mabelle; really enjoyed those Bumble and bumble powders! They are a little on the pricey side, but it seems like a little goes a long way! Also, I really liked that they have coloured powders as well, maybe in the hopes that it blends easier .. I think they even sell minis!



 	i hope they have minis, because i dont like to buy a huge bottle of something that it wont work for me and more if its pricey  i believe the world would be better if we have minis of everything 
  	and colored powders sounds good idea, i will look for them  thanks


----------



## milika (Aug 17, 2011)

Spikesmom said:


> I just tried the Oscar Blandi and I'm really impressed.  It works much better than the Batiste and smells amazing.



 	oh yeah a good scent is very important because the tresemme smell like lemon i think but was really strong :s didnt like it  do they have oscar blandi minis?


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely agree that the Tresemme one is awful. My hair ended up looking greasy AND powdery at the same time. I've been unenthusiastic about trying dry shampoos after that. I just wash my hair and deal with whatever it decides to do.


----------



## xmotleytoox (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness i would be living in my own little mini world if everything was sold as such lol! But im totally ok with that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Just in case you hadn't already looked, i checked out Sephora.com and they retail them - $19.00 USD for 1oz, and $35.00 for 4.4. So, a better deal to get the larger size, but a little more pricey then even I remember! But these ladies have also found some great alternitives! Hope this helps!


milika said:


> i hope they have minis, because i dont like to buy a huge bottle of something that it wont work for me and more if its pricey  i believe the world would be better if we have minis of everything
> and colored powders sounds good idea, i will look for them  thanks


----------



## milika (Aug 17, 2011)

really helpful  thanks. maybe i will go tomorrow to sephora to see what they have.


----------



## bmoss08 (Aug 18, 2011)

I use Tigi's Dirty Secret dry shampoo. I love how well it works but it also has a mandarin orange sort of fragrance and smells way more fresh then Batiste and most other dry shampoos. I don't like baby powder because it does nothing about the smell of unclean hair, leaves a chalky residue, and it leaves a white color on the hair.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm on a limited budget, so I bought the dry shampoo from got2b. It does a good job of de-greasing my hair for a day or so, but it also turns my black hair slightly greyish. I can live with that, though. I like grey hair. The only con for me is the strong smell. It makes me smell like citrus.


----------



## SWEETGOODBYES (Sep 7, 2011)

I use Batiste, It isn't perfect but it does his job.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

There are some bandwagons I won't jump on. Dry shampooing is one of them. My scalp needs water, no thank you.


----------



## milika (Feb 12, 2012)

yes, i dont like the strong smell either 


Candlecove said:


> I'm on a limited budget, so I bought the dry shampoo from got2b. It does a good job of de-greasing my hair for a day or so, but it also turns my black hair slightly greyish. I can live with that, though. I like grey hair. The only con for me is the strong smell. It makes me smell like citrus.


----------



## rockin (Feb 12, 2012)

The smell of dry shampoos is definitely a problem for me, and having dark hair I feel they leave me looking more grey than ever.  Batiste original isn't very nice, and my daughter likes to use their Tropical one, which I can't stand the smell of.  I've bought her the new cherry one to try.  She tried Superdrug's own " Chocolate Brownie" one yesterday, but stopped after one spray, saying it was choking her!  I actually liked the smell of that one though.


----------



## milika (Feb 12, 2012)

recently i have try the oscar blandi spray dry shampoo and i didnt feel any strong smell which was good but left my hair grey and itchy and also got the suave dry shampoo and this was good didnt leave my hair gray at all but the smell is little bit strong so i need to get use to the smell or keep looking.
  	anyway, if any of you is interested in try the got2be dry shampoo there is a coupon in the sunday(2/12) newspaper for $3 off so it will cost 99 cents only.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 12, 2012)

milika said:


> recently i have try the* oscar blandi spray dry shampoo *and i didnt feel any strong smell which was good but left my hair grey and itchy and also got the suave dry shampoo and this was good didnt leave my hair gray at all but the smell is little bit strong so i need to get use to the smell or keep looking.
> anyway, if any of you is interested in try the got2be dry shampoo there is a coupon in the sunday(2/12) newspaper for $3 off so it will cost 99 cents only.


 
	I purchased this recently at Sephora. It's not horrible but I'm not impressed especially for what it cost. I feel there has got to be cheaper ones that can at least equal it. I had a lot of hope for it as the sa at Sephora kept telling me how wonderful it was.

  	I think Bumble & Bumble makes one also but I haven't tried it.

  	If any of you guys find a really good one please share what it is.


----------

